# My Campervan



## Bernard1973 (Jul 21, 2012)

This is our Firetruck, I picked it up in Germany a couple of years ago and drove it back.
We've been to the Vendee in it and Devon & Cotswolds last year, this year we're going down to Spain :goodluck:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jul 21, 2012)

*your van*

i think it looks very nice.

how did you find such a nice van?

tranivanman


----------



## REC (Jul 21, 2012)

Love it! :fun:


----------



## Bernard1973 (Jul 21, 2012)

tranivanman said:


> i think it looks very nice.
> 
> how did you find such a nice van?
> 
> tranivanman



I was browsing mobile.de one night and it had just been put on about an hour before. I sent a message to the owner and the next morning he called me up, we agreed on the price (5500 euro) and he took it off the site immediately. He sorted out all the paperwork and even picked me up from the airport in it (Lubeck - direct flight from Stansted).


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 21, 2012)

:welcome: Bernard! Fantastic looking van  :bow:


----------



## mark61 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brilliant, what a lovely looking T3 and camper.


----------



## kenspain (Jul 21, 2012)

that looks a real nice motor like to have a look if you get down my way :cheers:


----------



## Bernard1973 (Jul 21, 2012)

kenspain said:


> that looks a real nice motor like to have a look if you get down my way :cheers:



We're heading for Platja D'Aro, not looking forward to the drive but going to take our time


----------



## Go wild (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking good bud


----------



## Bernard1973 (Sep 4, 2012)

got there and back no problem. Over 2200 miles and never missed a beat


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 4, 2012)

Great looking van Bernard.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice van, Bernard, very distinctive


----------



## Bernard1973 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words - I'm touched


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 9, 2012)

talk about emergency camping ...gheesh well jealous mate great find ......i bet it attracts a lot of a attention where ever you go ..enjoy


----------



## dicky mint (Sep 27, 2012)

That's ace. 
Really nice looking bus


----------



## Bernard1973 (Jan 13, 2013)

It's for sale


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love it but I have a motorhome.


----------

